# what kind of rabbit?



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I shot yesterday up north of Minot and I was not sure if is it snowshoe hare or Jackrabbit ... it is alll white and black tip on ear.. it is pretty big and heavy... are there a good eating? I bets cottontail taste good but dunno about snowshoe hare and Jackrabbit .. thanks


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I think that would be a doe jackalope.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I never heard this? is it must be joke? :-?


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Exactly where are you from, that you never saw a big white-tailed jack rabbit in the winter before? Boil 'im with a big rock for twenty- four hours. 
after twenty- four hours, throw away the rabbit and eat the rock. If you're really hungry, you might try a bit of the soup! :thumb: Burl


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

no wondering Burly lost all his teeth :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Fishunt

Not many people I know eat jackrabbit, but a friend of mine once made summer sausage out of a few. Didn't taste bad either. Of course you could make summer sausage out of nearly anything and it would perhaps be good.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

fishunt,
Just a little kidding....you've never seen a jackalope? Looks like a big jack rabbit but has antlers like a deer.


----------

